
Ask HN: Relocating to SF - georgehm
Hello HN,<p>I am relocating to SF next week.
Super excited and to some degree nervous about the shift.
I wanted to specifically ask the HN crowd this.
What are some of the things I should not miss in SF? (I am not talking
about the things one can search online food, art, locations etc.)
From an HN perspective, are there any groups&#x2F;meetups you would
recommend. What must one do to understand the zeitgeist?<p>Appreciate your suggestions.<p>Thanks
======
wbl
Watch a zoning adjustment board meeting and ask why we decide to enrich a
bunch of aging hippies turned landlords who refuse to expand the opportunities
available.

~~~
timmytwotime
Well that didn't take long.

------
myelin
To a certain extent you can search for everything online :) I found that when
I moved here (2010) my coworkers would drag me out to all the tech events, so
I got a good feel for all that just by hanging out with them. If you want tech
immersion, hunt around for free "expo passes" to the big industry conferences
and go talk to people and go to all the parties.

That said... the really interesting things about SF were the ones I stumbled
into, mostly non-tech (although full of fellow tech people).

One obvious-but-not thing about SF is how its culture ties in with that of
Burning Man. If you haven't been to Burning Man, make every effort to go next
year. So much more of SF makes sense after you've been to the thing in the
desert.

~~~
georgehm
Thank you!

